# Explain the membership ranks.



## Sloansey95 (Jan 24, 2016)

Could someone explain how the ranking system works on UKM, like what happens as you progress (I.e. New features, more access)


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

I've been here 7 years mate and I haven't got a fckin clue


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Works the same as the scoring system on QI


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

f**k all changes. You just more and more like a friendless cvnt the higher you get.

Oops.


----------

